# Product review: Polder Easy-Read Instant Thermometer



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an earlier model of this same thermometer and it was working fine even after several years of use, and even though it's still on its original battery. I'm pretty sure the battery is replaceable but mine hasn't needed it. Automatic shut off must help that.

Anyway I was wandering around Bed, Bath & Beyond the other day looking for a remote probe oven roasting thermometer (which I found and bought, the readout works for 50 feet or so) but I saw this instant read thermometer and took a closer look.

What sold me is that it goes all the way up to 392 F (does C too if you're Euro). My older Polder cuts off at maybe somewhat over water boiling but it's totally useless for frying oil. The price was $9.99 so how could I not buy it?







"This convenient food thermometer quickly  displays a stabilized temperature reading to help take the guesswork out  of your cooking. The head is fixed at a 45° angle to help make reading  it easy, and its easy to use one-button operation makes it a handy tool  for your kitchen. It has a working temperature range of 50° F to 392° F,  and also reads temperatures in Celsius. Includes battery and probe  sheath with USDA recommended food temperature chart. Not for use in  ovens. Hand wash. Two-year limited warranty. Model # THM-704"

It works great for setting my frying oil temperatures, and covers all the good ranges too, like 165 F for food safe killing bacteria, like for telling when your roast is done, or for testing serving temperatures for hot and cold foods. Also works great if you want to set your water heater temperature to a safe level. (Google what that safe level is.)

If you get BBB coupons you can get this puppy for $8 plus tax with a 20% off coupon, and you can get that first coupon emailed to you by visiting BBB's website and registering for their email list. I don't know how long the email coupon takes, I've been registered with them so long that I have a wad of 20% coupons (and assorted ones like $5 off $15 or more) that would choke a horse.

Any and every professional chef must have an instant read thermometer stuck in his or her pocket because it's such an essential tool for getting food temperatures right, and amateur chefs should have this tool too.

Everybody should have an instant read thermometer so if you don't have one just trek on down to BBB and get this model. It would be worth twice the price to me if I couldn't get it for cheaper, but 20% off for $8 is a no brainer! Go get it if you don't already have an instant read thermometer.

Thumbs up with a bullet in my opinion!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 29, 2012)

Sold!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds good.  Polder makes good stuff.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got that same thermometer, Greg. No complaints whatsoever!


----------

